
How Humans of New York Got Started - steve-benjamins
http://www.sitebuilderreport.com/blog/how-humans-of-new-york-got-started
======
steve-benjamins
The evolution of his idea is fascinating:

"In the beginning, Stanton prized uniqueness above all else. He chose only the
most flamboyant and oddball characters, especially the homeless and mentally
ill, but also the elaborately fashionable and unmistakably foreign... But as
time passed, Stanton developed a subtler taste in humans. His subjects came to
look less like psychedelic superheroes, and more like the person next to you
on the subway."

